# Rem 700 shooting very high



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 16, 2013)

the scope is turned down as far as it will go but at 50 yds, it's shooting wayyyy high.

I was wondering if this could be something going on with the bases?
Weaver style bases.
New scope and rings, tried another with the same result.

I leaning on changing the bases, unless someone has a better idea that doesn't include shooting a bunch of ammo.

Thanks


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes check the bases make sure everything is properly tightened and maybe try bore sighting to save ammo.


----------



## density1 (Mar 16, 2013)

If the bases are a 2 piece type, be sure they are a matched set. I have seen problems like yours when the bases were different heights.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 16, 2013)

density1 said:


> If the bases are a 2 piece type, be sure they are a matched set. I have seen problems like yours when the bases were different heights.



That was my thought, These bases came on the gun. I removed them and put lock tight on them when reattached, so I know they are tight.
One is flat and the other is rounded on the bottom. This makes it hard for a comparison. I'm not sure if the mounting surfaces on the gun are on the same level.

Thanks, 
I was looking for something I hadn't thought of, or someone thinking along the same lines.


----------



## density1 (Mar 16, 2013)

On a 700 the front base bottom will be rounded and the rear base bottom more flat. The rear base will also be taller than the front. You just got to be sure the tops of the bases are the same height above the line of the barrel bore. If you have a cleaning rod that fits the bore, remove the bolt and run it all the way down the barrel into the bolt area. Place the rifle into a vise or cradle so that the bases are on top. Lay a pencil or some long flat thing across the bases. Measure the rear base height from the cleaning rod. Then measure the front base height from the cleaning rod. See if they are the same.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Or you could just lay the cleaning rod it the bases and look for gaps.


----------



## Hammack (Mar 16, 2013)

It's possible that it could have bases designed for long range shooting on it with 20 minute of angle or so built into the base.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 16, 2013)

I can still get a 100yd zero with a 30mm tube and a 20 moa base, so i doubt thats the problem.


----------



## harryrichdawg (Mar 16, 2013)

Set the rifle in a vise and insert a cleaning rod in the bore.  Level the cleaning rod with a small torpedo level.  The tops of the scope bases should be level as well.  If not, you need a new set of bases.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 16, 2013)

Shoot lower


----------



## chuckdog (Mar 17, 2013)

Make sure the scope setting is moving, and moving in the proper direction.

As the elevation knob is turned in the "down" direction, make sure the crosshair appears to be moving in the upward direction.

If you have access to a bore sighter, confirming proper movement of the windage and elevation adjustments is where I'd start.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 17, 2013)

chuckdog said:


> Make sure the scope setting is moving, and moving in the proper direction.
> 
> As the elevation knob is turned in the "down" direction, make sure the crosshair appears to be moving in the upward direction.
> 
> If you have access to a bore sighter, confirming proper movement of the windage and elevation adjustments is where I'd start.



I've already gone past this point.
I even shimmed under the scope on the back ring and it was still high.

I'm thinking on going with the Leopold base and rings instead of the weaver style.


----------



## miles58 (Mar 17, 2013)

LEON MANLEY said:


> I've already gone past this point.
> I even shimmed under the scope on the back ring and it was still high.
> 
> I'm thinking on going with the Leopold base and rings instead of the weaver style.



Where dd you get the idea to shim under the back ring?

Dave


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 17, 2013)

I figured if the scope bottoms out and wouldn't allow any more downward travel, then a shim under the rear would bring the front down to adjustment range, but it wasn't enough.


----------



## miles58 (Mar 17, 2013)

LEON MANLEY said:


> I figured if the scope bottoms out and wouldn't allow any more downward travel, then a shim under the rear would bring the front down to adjustment range, but it wasn't enough.



Shim under the front, lower the rear.

Dave


----------



## chuckdog (Mar 17, 2013)

miles58 said:


> Shim under the front, lower the rear.
> 
> Dave



+1

Seems to be a common mistake. I suspect this will get things headed in the right direction.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 18, 2013)

miles58 said:


> Shim under the front, lower the rear.
> 
> Dave



Ok, I guess it's just the opposite of what one would think.
Scopes are like women, sometimes you think you're doing the right thing, just to find out that it's all wrong.

Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## miles58 (Mar 18, 2013)

LEON MANLEY said:


> Ok, I guess it's just the opposite of what one would think.
> Scopes are like women, you think you're doing the right thing, just to find out that you're all wrong.
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate it.



Fixed it for you.

Dave


----------

